# Luminaires with 2 switches.



## Voo (29 Jun 2008)

Has anyone modified a luminaire that has 2 switches, so that one switch at least can be controlled by a timer?

Ie 1 timer would control the power supply and 1 set of lights.
2nd timer would control the switch and 2nd set of lights.

I guess it could be a bit risky poking around with electrics, but i dont see why it couldnt be done using a relay or something?


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (29 Jun 2008)

You could use a stand alone timer switch that you could mount on the unit somewhere of course, such as a heating system timer or something that simply switches a neg and pos contact.

Or you could separate both switches into 2 wiring looms, then install a mains cable for each.  Alot of units already do this such as the Arcadia luminaire.  Presumably for that very reason.

but Id not mess with it unless youre 100% confident with wiring, and can be 100% certain that you understand how the original loom works.


----------



## Voo (30 Jun 2008)

thanks for the idea, i didn't think about a heater timer. will have a look into that.

if i took the light apart i could work out where the switch was in the original loom, however my guess is there's only 1 ballast, or would there be 2, 1 for each set of lights? 

If there's 2, wiring in another mains lead shouldnt be too bad.


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jun 2008)

Voo said:
			
		

> thanks for the idea, i didn't think about a heater timer. will have a look into that.
> 
> if i took the light apart i could work out where the switch was in the original loom, however my guess is there's only 1 ballast, or would there be 2, 1 for each set of lights?
> 
> If there's 2, wiring in another mains lead shouldnt be too bad.



There are usually two ballasts, 1 per pair of tubes, so it would be complicated, I looked at doing that with mine and gave up in the end.


----------



## Voo (30 Jun 2008)

Thanks for that guys.

Screwdrivers came out when i got home  The mains wire goes straight to the switches, so looks like it'll be simple to add a second mains wire. Only trouble will be deciding where to place them.


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jun 2008)

Voo said:
			
		

> Thanks for that guys.
> Screwdrivers came out when i got home  The mains wire goes straight to the switches, so looks like it'll be simple to add a second mains wire. Only trouble will be deciding where to place them.


Carefull with electrics


----------



## R1ch13 (28 Sep 2008)

This is a pretty old thread so i hope i get a reply...

Now that ive read this im a tad baffled.

Im thinking of buying this luminaire from ebay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3x54W-T5-Ligh...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

So what would happen if i plugged this things power supply into a timer, would all the lights come on, or not haha 

Im totally confused now, i thought if the switches wer both turned on all the lights would, i may have missed something it would be great if someone can clear this up for me 

Thanks alot

Richie


----------



## zig (28 Sep 2008)

They would come on if both switches are in the "on" position. You can have 1, 2 or all 3 tubes on (or off!) at the same time by simply switching the on/off switches before you stick it on the timer. You cant have, say, one tube on and then expect the other two to come on later unless you do it manually, that's what the original question was about, how to change the electrics to allow another timer to be used.


----------



## R1ch13 (28 Sep 2008)

Yeah thats what i thought...

Just double checked anyways

Thanks Zig


----------

